# Garage power supply



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Scotland uses different elecktrickery than England, so this is the England viewpoint:jester: 

Down here if you have to cross any 'publicly owned' land ie road, path, land etc there is usually a huge problem, sorry to say. Wayleaves, permits, paperwork forever. From personal experience...buy a cheap {and quiet} generator:whistling2: 

Sorry it is not what you want to here


----------



## fife_sparky (Feb 16, 2008)

ok thankas for the advice, seems like the only thing to do as few colleagues have advised the same


----------



## banquo (Mar 4, 2008)

It's always worthwhile speaking to the local authority. They are there to advise you, and usually quite helpful.
An overhead line might be more acceptable, if it meets height legislation (think bin lorries, etc.): I believe 5.2m is the minimum allowable height above ground. 20m isn't a lot to cover, and if you don't have enough height in your house, then a pole at the nearest point of your property to the garage, and a pole extending upwards from the garage itself, might be a solution. To be honest, most Fifers would just bang one in, and worry about it later... :001_huh:


----------

